# Combo of Celexa/Ativan has changed my life



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

I've been taking Celexa and Ativan for about a month now, and it has changed my life. I can go out to the stores and ask for help with ZERO anxiety. I don't even think about it. I'm going to two parties next weekend and I'm hardly even worried about it.

These two meds have changed my life, it's been crazy.

The one thing is I don't know which med is having the bigger impact since I take both but, as a combo they've been great so far


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

My advice is that you don't try and find out which is the effective one. If you've combatted your depression and have minimal amount of anxiety to go on with your life, never look back. Being depressed sucks.

It's awesome to hear though that certain people have real luck with these drugs. How many did you end up going through?


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

When did the effects really start kicking in? If most of the positive effects came in the first few days I'd guess that the ativan is mostly responsible for your progress. Problem is, ativan can be very addictive. You want to think very carefully about taking ativan every single day. You might want to stop taking ativan for a while to see how many of the positive effects remain whilst taking just the celexa alone. That's what I would personally do. You could always take the ativan less frequently if it turned out to be the one that was working.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Uh oh man I'd be really worried if I were you/. Benzos arent recommended for long term use. People say that they are "highly addictive" but that doesn't fully explain the problem. They are not so much addictive in the way heroin is addictive, where you crave the drug. The way in which they are similar to heroin though, is that the way your body becomes dependent on them to function normally. Benzos cause long term changes in your GABA receptors and when benzos are taken over long periods of time, these changes can lead to a vast array of painful and/or disabling mental and physical problems. Two very common effects of long term benzo use are 1) tolerance (so it wont work the same way any more) and depression, which can be devastatingly severe. Now if it were possible to just come off of benzos, i would say go aheawd and take them and then if you get depressed, simply stop".. Unfortunately (and this is why benzos are not recommeneded for long term) it is next to impossible to stop taking benzosonce you have developed a severe dependency. Withdrawal can take years and the symptoms can be so disabling that you will be unable to work. Heck, when I first came off benzos I could barely read! If Id been in school i would have had to dropout. Anywa do some research on benzo withdrawal. I mean, serious research and dont only listen to the people who tell you what you want to hear, because theres no shortage of benzo addicts out there who will defend their drug of choice.


----------

